# Had the craziest night hunting



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

Sat for a couple hrs last night with my old lady at her parents land. She really wanted to go sit with me for the 1st time ever so of course I said yes....she hates animals lol. A couple hrs go by and I realize I 4got my flashlights in the car.....so I told her we should leave cuz its gettin dark. We make it 40 yrds into the soybean field(cut down) and kick 6 deer up from the swamp that's located 150-200yrds from us. The deer split and 3 start running our way...I tell her to stay still they might b dumb enough to head our way. Sure enough they ran right at us....like right at us. One doe knew better and dipped into the woods...the other 2 were a different story. They ran 10yrds to our right and stopped. They starred at us for a while then stomped they're feet and snorted like a bull ready to charge lol. I whisper to my girl....should I shoot her?? not knowing if she really wanted to see a deer get blasted....sure enough she replies...whatcha waitin for lol. I SHOT her in the neck and dropped her. I really was in shock over what I just experienced and was speechless. I've never had a deer see me 150yrds away...in a cut field...and run directly at me to come within 10yrds an stop,stand and stare. Guess these deer don't see ppl often lol. Just figured I'd share my crazy hunting story...one ill b telling for yrs.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Did I work through another gun season???


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

chadwimc said:


> Did I work through another gun season???


I had the same thought. Or wrong use of word "Blasted"


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Header said:


> And "I told her we should leave cuz its gettin dark"
> Just what time was it, can only hunt until 30mins after sunset.
> 
> October 25 - Set P.M. 6:33


It can be completly dark 25 mins after sunset especially when your in thick cover. And he said they started walking out with good enough light to see across the field. What are you acusing him of?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

You guys are soooo cynical. Give it a rest.

Congrats on your deer (assuming you shot it with a bow)

I had something happen very close to that 4-5 years ago with my now wife.
We left our ground blind and walked to the field edge, still plenty light out and we are down wind to a buck... I shoot him at 20yds broadside. He acted like he never saw a human before. Ended up being a knarley 13pter- my most unique rack ever.


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow wow wow I can blast a deer with my bow.....sry I'm younger and use different lingo then some and it was exactly 6:25 when we got down....if I can see deer running in a field 150-200 yrds away it couldn't b dark duh. I know what the law is and prob am a safer hunter then most so I take offense to u ppl implying I poached a deer.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats!! I like to blast them with my cbow sometimes as well.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotem,

Congratulations on your deer.

Just for reference when you use a word like "blast" when describing your shot on the deer it immediately, everytime, will be associated with a gun not a bow. It is the only accurate and plausible conclusion. There is indeed a blast associated with the ignition of gun powder, no such occurrence with a bow. Thus the conclusion of many questioning.

The resulting questions from other members is and was to be expected when you use a term that is inaccurate and leads to only one style of weapon conclusion. You mentioned no weapon, you shot the deer in the neck, a target area that is also not normally associated with a bow shot, but quite common with a gun. 

I have cleaned up this thread and I'm sure you can appreciate how your choice of words lead this discussion down an unintended, I hope,, but certainly understandable, path.

Again congratulations on your deer


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

Sry, figured ppl would know I used a bow since its archery season lol and normally I don't shoot deer in the neck but it was the best shot I had. Thank you for cleaning it up and the compliments.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Congratulations, any bow kill deer is an accomplishment, and has a story attached. I didn't accuse you of anything except using the wrong word to describe your shot. I have been hunting deer for 47 years, reluctantly this maybe the last. I have a lifetime of good memories. Enjoy everyday in the outdoors. Have a good season. Good luck, Dick.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I knew what you meant gotem, sounds like an exciting hunt lol


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry for the derogatory time comment, but you said blasted it and was dark, just saying, again sorry. I dropped a scruffy 7pt last night at 6:30pm. By the time I got out of the tree, retrieved him and cleaned him out, with the head lights of the quad, it was very dark.


----------

